# most expensive mbuna?



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

so what do you think is the most expensive mbuna? and pics


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

we pay huge $ for our fish here in New Zealand as we are so far from the source, frontosa here are $125 each, tropheus $90 each. the regulars like e yellows, red zebs etc sell for between $40 & $60 each (all prices are for juvies).


----------



## parkayandbutter (Jan 15, 2008)

Paid 45 bucks for a Peacock


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

smidey said:


> we pay huge $ for our fish here in New Zealand as we are so far from the source, frontosa here are $125 each, tropheus $90 each. the regulars like e yellows, red zebs etc sell for between $40 & $60 each (all prices are for juvies).


Is anyone doing any breeding out there?
That would definitely have the potential to make some good money.
I do agree, large male Peacocks go for big money wherever I see them but not the most expensive.
I have seen a few rare and wild caught specimens go for over $100 but can't remember names.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

smellsfishy1 said:


> smidey said:
> 
> 
> > we pay huge $ for our fish here in New Zealand as we are so far from the source, frontosa here are $125 each, tropheus $90 each. the regulars like e yellows, red zebs etc sell for between $40 & $60 each (all prices are for juvies).
> ...


yeah there are breeders, me included soon as mine are reaching maturity but only small time breeders. the private price for tropheus is around $30 for a juvie, the shops are paying around $45 each.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I doubt there will be a consensus on what mbuna is the most expensive.

Shipping is expensive which makes tropical fish markets geographically isolated. I think one of the moderators singlehandedly made Demasoni go from relatively expensive to relatively cheap. Even one person stocking a large species only tank can have a big influence on the total demand, and with how prolific mbuna are demand can be just as sporadic.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Smidey, What is the exchange rate between your dollar and the american dollar? that is a lot of beans to pay for cichlids. I think you win hands down.

*** paid 25 bucks for demasoni each, bought 15 at one time.


----------



## smidey (Mar 15, 2007)

Timkat4867 said:


> Smidey, What is the exchange rate between your dollar and the american dollar? that is a lot of beans to pay for cichlids. I think you win hands down.
> 
> I've paid 25 bucks for demasoni each, bought 15 at one time.


we are currently 64c to your dollar. in australia i understand tropheus & fronts to be around $30 in stores & our currency rate there is 79c to the dollar.
we ahve strict import & quarantine laws & it's really ahrd to get stuff here as we are so far away etc so these fish are very rare here.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Buccochromis Lepturus Yellow 
Fish price: Â£114.95 incl. VAT

Benthochromis Tricoti 
Common Name: Benthochromis Tricoti 
Current Stock: 4 
Fish price: Â£119.95 incl. VAT

These are just a few that are listed. Loads more that are aboe these prices.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

thanks but you guys are going off species  id like mbuna answers only please.

see for the last year *** been starting up a small time fish hatchery(mainly inverts) and i got 3 empty 55gal tanks. and *** only got demasoni/yellow labs(1 tank) and im thinking of setting up another tank but all the mbuna i see are 15$ and under. and if i cant find a moderatly priced fish im going to fill it with more expensive inverts.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

I think your answer is subjective and all depends on your area.
Whatever fish seem to be the most rare in your region would likely prove to be the most expensive.

I would guess some of the less common Tropheops or Cynotilapia species would be expensive.
As a side note, the most expensive mbuna I see at fish stores are Demasoni.
They are consistently the most over priced mbuna for some reason.


----------



## Terrence23 (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I did a quick look at the price list for a forum sponsor and found this mbuna for sale:

Labidochromis caeruleus Wild 2.75"-3" "Tumbi Reef" WOW! $70.00

Wow is right. $70 for a wild caught yellow lab! I guess it might be worth it since local grown yellow labs have many problems with hybridization and so forth.

The only expensive Mbuna you'll find will be wild caught like the one above and probably show quality specimens that have won awards at fish shows. Tank raised cichlids just don't fetch that much because Mbuna are so prolific and don't need to be raised out to 3" for nice color unlike haps and peacocks.


----------



## harveyb27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Got a quote for a male WC Labeotropheus Trewavassae 'Marmalade Cat' (OB):

*Quote:* Â£85, which converts to $137.49 _(conversion done 04 june 09)_

*Picture* (not actual fish for sale though its the same species):


----------



## Nor Cal Cichlid (Oct 24, 2007)

what about albino afra cobue, seen those on aquabid, for a pretty penny.


----------



## ben_charm (Jan 29, 2009)

My LFS offered i pay him $10 each to take my johannii


----------



## mberryrfd6 (Jun 7, 2009)

Most expensive I have seen here was a ruebense peacock at 2.5 inches just starting to show color was 39.99


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

question was mbuna.. id say for mbuna a quality cyno afra will fetch the most $$.. But like everyone is saying a colored peacock will be the most expensive cichlid..


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Generally adult Mbuna are rarely that expensive. Adult Mbuna are not really all that desirable, easier to grow better fish from juveniles.

I would think the most expensive Mbuna would be...

Good quality wild caught Yellow Labidochromis Lions Cove. The location was first kept secret then was considered illegal, but they have imported in recent years, at least some.

Good quality wild caught Demasoni Pombo. only come from one area, and I assume the small fish are hard to catch, low population density.

Really nice wild caught OB Male called "Marmelade Cats" which are rare in nature

Not sure how often they catch Red Zebras in the wild lately. They were not collected for 20 years, but have been collected in the last 15 years. People want fresh blood to keep the deep tangerine color true.

Some of these fish may have been over fished in nature, or may be still hard to go to. Hopefully some popular fish are not going extinct in nature, but I'm sure some will this century.

nice wild Afras should be in demand always


----------



## lupingu (May 20, 2009)

most expensive mbunas is Maylandia zebra, Maylandia estherae or Maylandia fanzilberi Marmelade cat (OB) or O morph.
normal zebra (BB) is aproximately 25-30 euros for wild specimen, but for marmelade cat is 80-150 euros for wild fish and more for O morph...


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

I think the OP is looking for opportunities to make a small but profitable side business out of raising mbuna.

IMO, demasoni, if you have high quality (good, even barring, etc) are probably the most likely to work - especially since the quality of the mass market stock tends to be poor.

That being said, the local markets saturate very quickly, and I think you will have a hard time finding anything that can consistently sell for the prices you were looking at. (>$15)

from what little I know, I think raising corals (that is what you meant by inverts?) is probably more lucrative.

just my opinion.


----------



## lupingu (May 20, 2009)

in deutschland, pseudotropheus demasoni wild collected from pombo reef or ndumbi reef is around 60-70 euros. In the wild demasoni have sometimes irregulars stripes, why do you want perfect specimen with regular stripe? the other are huggly?


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

My point about barring was a short-hand way of saying that it is critical to have "nice" looking specimens if you are going to make money with a small breeding operation (3 tanks).
Keep in mind, the topic isn't about any of our personal preference, but about market value.


----------

